# Josh Smith working on dunks with Dominique



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.ajc.com/sports/content/sports/hawks/0205/17hawknot.html



> CLEVELAND — Josh Smith went to the feet of one of the league's dunk masters to get ready for the Sprite Rising Stars Slam Dunk contest during the NBA All-Star weekend.
> 
> Smith, the 6-foot 9-inch rookie, has been working with Dominique Wilkins to polish off a few of his dunks.
> 
> ...





> Smith, who was the second of the Hawks two first round draft picks (17th), will also play in the Rookie Challenge game.
> 
> "I wish (Josh) Childress would have made it too," Hawks coach Mike Woodson said. "I thought he's played well enough. Unfortunately he didn't make it."
> 
> Childress, the No. 6 pick in the draft, has been coming on as of late. He's recorded four double-doubles in three of the last four games entering the Cleveland game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm excited to see what Smith can come out with - although I have a feeling expectations for him are a little high. He's got the vert, but I'm not sure he's really got the style.

We shall see here in a couple hours.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

JNice said:


> I'm excited to see what Smith can come out with - although I have a feeling expectations for him are a little high. He's got the vert, but I'm not sure he's really got the style.
> 
> We shall see here in a couple hours.


That's why I'm thinking. I think the fact that he can't palm the ball hurts what he can do creativity-wise alot.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So much for him not having style.


----------



## Evince (Jan 24, 2005)

Josh Smith = Human Highlight II


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Atlanta fans has got to be touched by that nice tribute at the end. Hope this contest will help draw more fans to ATL from now on.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Yep. It must have been some touching stuff from an ATL fans point of view. Josh Smith is an absolute freak of an athlete and is without a doubt a joy to watch.

'Nique must be very proud.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That was an amazing display of athleticism tonight. Of course Hawks fans have been seeing his athleticism on display since mid-December when he was inserted to the starting lineup, but it was great to see guys like Charles Barkley and Magic Johnson and Dominique Wilkins hype him up. I'm sure that will be a huge confidence booster for Josh Smith.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I enjoyed watching Josh tonight, but what was one of the great things about him was that he was the only one who didn't keep trying dunks every time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Josh Smith is a bad mutha ****er. 




Very very impressive. I loved watching him out there tonight.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

He brought the dunk contest back! This kid is awesome! He has a bright future!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I really don't have anything new to add, I'll just reiterate how awesome Smith was last night. Great performence.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Good for the Hawks. Maybe this can put them back on the map. There are already like 5 times as many posts in this thread than the entire forum for like the last month. :biggrin: 

(caution: that might be a major exaggeration)


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats on winning the dunk contest...Josh Smith did it amazingly well...he showed so much flair and style while also showing respect to one of the past great players of the league and his franchise.
Props to him, he made me proud and I'm not even a Hawks fan, that kid has a very, very bright future, and refreshingly he seems to have a very good attitude as well :yes:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

whiterhino said:


> he seems to have a very good attitude as well :yes:


He does, doesn't he? The week before the contest, he kept telling everyone how he's a game dunker and not a flashy dunker. Then he went out and did what he did. :biggrin:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> He does, doesn't he? The week before the contest, he kept telling everyone how he's a game dunker and not a flashy dunker. Then he went out and did what he did. :biggrin:


Yeah, he's definately a great kid to build a franchise around....years from now people are going to look back on this draft and see #17 Josh Smith, #15 Al Jefferson and #18 JR Smith and some teams are going to look really bad like the teams that took Rafael Araujo, Luke Jackson, Robert Swift and Kirk Snyder  Not to say some of those guys won't turn out decent but I think the 3 I mentioned are going to be all stars and rule this league for a long time, along with a few guys taken in 03.


----------

